# rhom or not



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

hey guys i need some help with this guy. rhom yay or nay?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

possible sanchezi.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

its a rhom but not sure on species of rhom


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

frank help me out please.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like a baby rhom, but its a little young to tell.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks frank


----------

